# Aggressive heavyweight standup



## stonewall1350 (Oct 13, 2017)

I am looking for some advice on how to push the action a little more in stand up. Rather than the standard lower belt heavyweights matches where you push your opponent lol. I'm trying to get more aggressive and I don't have much luck. I do watch videos and see what lower weights do, but I feel like in a jiujitsu match that the heavyweights are much more cautious and looking for counters. Almost to the point of passiveness. Constantly waiting to sprawl a frustrated opponent and so on. I even noticed this in my tournament. 

So. What are some ways I can get more aggressive with my takedowns? Footsweeps are a given. But I feel like I also need to threaten other takedowns as well. If you got videos for me to watch I would love to see them. 

Ps

I'm BJJ with heavy Judo emphasis as well. We start standing and discourage guard pulling in my class. My instructor started in Judo. So Gi and NoGi techniques are welcome. I go both ways...hehe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drop bear (Oct 13, 2017)

Headsnaps. Aggressive undertook and overhook control. Grind your forehead into their face.

Pressure should create a response to then use a counter. You don't just hang there and wait for them to do whatever they want.

Just mash them up.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 14, 2017)

stonewall1350 said:


> that the heavyweights are much more cautious and looking for counters.



Heavyweights tend to try to conserve their energy in most styles, they have (obviously) more weight to haul around. Watch heavyweight boxers as opposed to the much lighter weights. However they can thump you back pretty hard so good luck with trying to wind them up.


----------

